# Should parents raise their kids to "be popular"?



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm makin' a thread, time to yell at me again.

Basically what I'm wondering, should parents raise their kids based on the "popular" trends? When they're really little it probably won't matter too much. Raise a girl to play with dolls and a boy to play with army tanks or whatever isn't that hard. But as they age, if parents raise their kids to be misift nerds and stuff, they'll probably have less friends and be teased a lot. Or shoot up their school. I dunno. Why would you purposely raise a kid to be a shut-in who hates everyone when you could teach them to go out and be social? Why teach a kid to play DnD or watch anime when you could tell them to go out and go to parties and get mad shitty and stuff? It just seems stupid the choices some parents make. And it hurts their kids in the long run.

Discuss.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 9, 2012)

I go to parties and get "mad shitty" (lol) and stuff, and watch soooome anime. Dnd seems alright too. 
No reason why a kid can't be into nerdy stuff and be popular.

There's only so much control a parent should have, in my eyes though. They shouldn't choose a child's interests, you can't force a kid to like something. They should guide them and encourage them to be as productive as possible though, no matter what.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 9, 2012)

No, I believe a parent should provide what their children need, not what they want for their children. 


I was raised like this, shaping my own personality. 

And why would you think that someone can't play DnD and watch anime as well as going out to parties and getting mad shit faced and stuff? I do both regularly, I think twice I've done them at the same time. 

Drunk DM is best DM.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 9, 2012)

Raising them to "be popular" means raising them shallow, which is not a good character trait. 

Raising them to be kings and queens of nerdom isn't good either. 

Raising them to 'know the classics', but also recognize that they need to know all the current stuff to keep up sounds like a half-decent plan. No sense in bogging them down in JUST old shit, or pumping them up to follow every trend to the T either.


----------



## BRN (Jan 9, 2012)

I think "popularity" is really only honestly an important thing in life when you're a kid in school trying to avoid being bullied, and in high school when you're trying to make some friends. Beyond that, people naturally develop their own personalities and coalesce with other, similar people. 

The trouble is that if kids are raised on popular trends then it's likely that they'll be popular in school - and may end up vapid and with a more unformed personality when exiting school, because they had previously only identified themselves in terms of who they hang out with.

Furthermore, there's a trouble that the parents might be raising the kids as if they're a fashion accessory, or to be good reflection on the parent's part. I think parents should focus, primarily, on the kid's higher happiness - life satisfaction.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 9, 2012)

You know what really hurts in the long run? Having unsupportive parents that want to train you in things you don't enjoy. 

Honestly Eversleep you have issues with "popularity" and are projecting. Not everyone that plays DnD or enjoys anime is unpopular. In fact any social hobby will introduce you to people would can be supportive and friendly. Popularity is just a biased interpretation of happiness and attention. You see others getting attention and are happy and assume they are connected because you have neither. Then comes the nasty bitter assumption that the "popularity" isn't earned whenever someone gets a name for themselves. 

Children are not robots. You can't just say "well enjoy this" and they will. If you are ever around small children you'll see that even at toddler age they have clear likes and dislikes. When I was a kid I hated dolls, despised them. I was handed dolls all the time because I was a girl and that is what girls play with, but instead I went outside and played with bugs, or animals, or climbed trees. My sister loved dolls. So it's not as if my parents were training us differently. 
If the kid isn't interested in something then yes, it is actually pretty difficult to try and get them to enjoy it. Not without fucking them up. 

When I was a bit older I got a bitchin microscope and my dad actually got me some amoebas to examine and keep as "pets". They bought me books when I wanted them and in general supported my hobbies. In highschool I had great friends, we enjoyed anime and were very close. In college my best friends were met through a game night where we learned DnD and other games. 

I could care less about popularity, if it comes it comes, if not be sure to have good friends, but the worst thing a parent can do is impose on a child what they should and should not enjoy. The best parents will be supportive and encouraging while guiding away from something dangerous.


----------



## veeno (Jan 9, 2012)

No if a kid is meant to be populor than he will be populor.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 9, 2012)

Children have their own natural tendencies based on genetics/development, plus whatever they pick up in life from sources outside of the parent's control. Combined with children's natural desire to defy their parents, and the idea of raising a kid to be anything, let alone something as obscure/inexact as "popular," becomes laughable.


----------



## quark (Jan 9, 2012)

I think you're not realizing that people have traits in them that run deep. Some people have no need or desire to be popular, whereas others can't function if they're alone.
There's not really a point in a parent trying to force their kid to be popular -at the end of the day, it's the other kids who decide who's popular and who's not. When I was in high school, I wanted to hang out with the popular kids. They wanted absolutely nothing to do with me (well, when they weren't making fun of me)  Even if my parents had an interest in me hanging out with the cool kids, which they did not, it wouldn't have changed anything.
Now that I'm an adult, and am more comfortable with myself, I wonder why the hell I ever cared about being popular.  Most people are loud, or annoying, or just plain stupid, and are better kept at a safe distance.  I'll smile, and will be friendly to other people, because being a rude asshole to people is a crappy way to go through life.  But I really do prefer to be alone, or with the few people that I can relax and be myself with.  Being around others can be a draining experience sometimes, whereas being alone is almost like a vacation.
So, short answer, no, parents shouldn't raise their kids to be popular. I don't think it would even work - the kids' personality, and the kids that they hang around with are the deciding factor in popularity.  Let your kids decide what they want for themselves, whether they choose to be a lone wolf, or a social butterfly.

Oh, and having nerdy hobbies does not a bad person make. My boyfriend and his friends all play D&D.  I myself am a horror movie and anime fanatic, and can manage to get along with people.  Going to parties and getting shit-faced however - sorry, that for me is a gigantic waste of time and brain cells.  I can think of a hundred things I'd rather do than get shittered.   Besides, some of my heroes like James Randi or Penn Jillette don't drink at all, and they're intelligent, amazingly cool, and - get this - popular.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok for the record, the whole "DnD and anime" thing were the only two examples of somewhat nerdy things I could think of on the spot. I realize it's possible to be both nerdy and popular.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 9, 2012)

You shouldn't raise a kid "to be popular"

 You should instead raise a kid to be a productive and respectable member of society.


----------



## veeno (Jan 9, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> You shouldn't raise a kid "to be popular"
> 
> You should instead raise a kid to be a productive and respectable member of society.


Indeed.


----------



## Conker (Jan 9, 2012)

I was never raised to enjoy nerdy things, I just gravitated towards them and now here we are. People like what they like.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 9, 2012)

Or, you know, instead of shooting up the school, you'll just cause the poor kid to commit suicide once they realize how controlled and pointless their entire life is, how they have absolutely no skills beyond "some shallow people in school liked me" to get them through life, and how all of that just disappears and doesn't matter any more and how NO ONE gives a fuck once they're out of that environment.

That would just be beyond shitty parenting.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 9, 2012)

Parents should be encouraging kids not to be anti-social, reclusive, basement dwellers, yes.  This is a major reason why they push kids to play sports.

It's a shame your parents didn't provide that to you.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 9, 2012)

Because popularity really matters after you graduate highschool.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 9, 2012)

Sure, but not to the exclusion of other equally/more important things.

I dunno. Balance is essential. Even if you wanted to, it's not like you can actually "level them up" in only one skill anyways. Child raising isn't a video game. Additionally, they cannot be both popular AND sheltered, so they will find whatever interests them on their own. Parents don't define what is "cool" with kids anyways, so Kid Popular could wind up pretty lame to the others.

This is a "black and white" question to something that cannot possible ever be that simple.



			
				catilda lily said:
			
		

> Because popularity really matters after you graduate highschool.



It depends what kind of work you get into. Anything related to "Pop Culture" does, by definition.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 9, 2012)

I missed the part where stereotypical popular teenage kids had parents telling them to go out to parties. Don't these supposed popular kids sneak out and/or party when their parents aren't home?

Also, I missed the point in time when parents taught DnD and anime. My parents don't even know what anime is. What the fuck world do you live in?


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2012)

What if you just, I dunno, raised the kid to best of your abilities?  Meet the expectations you set for yourself as a parent?  Support them, encourage them to make friends and think freely?  I have this rational idea that it might just work.


----------



## Commie Bat (Jan 9, 2012)

Parents should neither raise their kids to be popular nor asocial/anti-social.  They shouldn't force what interests they want, down a Childs throat or bar him/her from engaging in interests he/she enjoys.

They should just raise their kids so they fit within society and be a respectful citizen.  The rest should be up to the kid to find interests, friends, etc etc.


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2012)

Popularity is hollow bullshit.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 9, 2012)

Because parents tell their kids exactly what to to.

No wait, kids choose stuff for themselves, too.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh I have a idea lets raised our children to be stuck up pricks! That will help them build character!


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

WHO THE FUCK KEEPS 1-STARRING MY THREADS????? JUST SO YOU KNOW, I 5-STAR THEM SO THERE'S NO POINT IN RATING THEM, JUST MOVE ALONG!!!



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Parents should be encouraging kids not to be anti-social, reclusive, basement dwellers, yes.  This is a major reason why they push kids to play sports.
> 
> It's a shame your parents didn't provide that to you.


There's actually a viable reason why I turned out this way, it isn't all their fault, I just don't feel like explaining my folks' life stories and making up excuses for them.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

Are you basically saying parents should go, "No fuck you, you're not allowed to enjoy what you like or act how you want to act; I demand you perform in a manner that I find to be the most socially optimal because going to parties and getting 'mad shitty' is the most important thing in the world, even at the expense of your sanity and individuality. Don't be yourself: be like everyone else"? Because that's how it sounds.



eversleep said:


> ...Why would you purposely raise a kid to be a shut-in who hates everyone...



Uh, I don't think anyone actually does this. Mistakenly, maybe, but not purposely.



eversleep said:


> ...when you could tell them to go out and go to parties and get mad shitty and stuff?



No but seriously what the hell is "mad shitty"? 



eversleep said:


> WHO THE FUCK KEEPS 1-STARRING MY THREADS????? JUST SO YOU KNOW, I 5-STAR THEM SO THERE'S NO POINT IN RATING THEM, JUST MOVE ALONG!!!



lol


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> WHO THE FUCK KEEPS 1-STARRING MY THREADS????? JUST SO YOU KNOW, I 5-STAR THEM SO THERE'S NO POINT IN RATING THEM, JUST MOVE ALONG!!!


Shit, I should rate all my threads. :V


----------



## thedogon11 (Jan 9, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> You shouldn't raise a kid "to be popular"
> 
> You should instead raise a kid to be a productive and respectable member of society.



SOMEONE GIVE THIS MAN A MEDAL!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 9, 2012)

I think you really overestimate the amount of power that parents have over these things. No parent wants their kid to be a misfit, most already do whatever it is in their power to prevent such things. Fact is, most of the time, kid's gonna do what the kid's going to do. Trying to force them one way or another can seriously backfire, as well. Some of the biggest outcasts I know ended up that way _because_ their parents were so ironfisted about making them into perfect Mary Janes and Bobby Jims. Adolescence is a period of rebellion for many people--sometimes, the harder you push a kid, the harder they push back. 

Hobbies don't make or break a person's likability in most cases, either. (Well, unless their hobby is kicking puppies or something.) Once you get out of highschool (and sometimes even during highschool, depending), it doesn't matter if a person likes D&D or fishkeeping or extreme sports or knitting. Far more important is whether or not a person is generally decent and can get along socially and be confidant enough to pursue their idea of success and happiness.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2012)

There is a very simple answer to this. The answer is NO.

Also I think the one star thing is the systems way of saying something. :V


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2012)

It's automatic. You make a thread and the FAF server does it so you don't have to. FAF is actually an intelligent computer and we're all part of the conspiracy. It's like cleverbot with an aggressive sex drive :V


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

Seriously guys, un-rate my thread now. Stop making me look bad.

Also about using "mad shitty". I went to a school with a huge population of wannabe "gangstas", and that's an example of the slang they'd use. Sometimes I forget I'm not in high school anymore. My apologies.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 9, 2012)

Ratings don't really work like that. It's a visible representation of group opinion. 
honestly you make yourself look bad and yelling "cut it out" will make it much worse on you.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Seriously guys, un-rate my thread now. Stop making me look bad.
> 
> Also about using "mad shitty". I went to a school with a huge population of wannabe "gangstas", and that's an example of the slang they'd use. Sometimes I forget I'm not in high school anymore. My apologies.



Dude. You made a thread which is obviously wrong in many cases.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Ratings don't really work like that. It's a visible representation of group opinion.
> honestly you make yourself look bad and yelling "cut it out" will make it much worse on you.


But if I sit back and do nothing, it'll just get worse. :c
So it's a lose-lose situation I guess.


Dragonfurry said:


> Dude. You made a thread which is obviously wrong in many cases.


I didn't state my opinion, this thread was open to debate. It isn't "wrong".


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Also about using "mad shitty". I went to a school with a huge population of wannabe "gangstas", and that's an example of the slang they'd use.



So, how should someone act in that situation to be popular, hmm? Skip classes, join in the joyriding and get wasted 24/7 on drugs and booze?

You still didn't explain what "mad shitty" actually means.


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> But if I sit back and do nothing, it'll just get worse. :c
> So it's a lose-lose situation I guess.


No. It gets _better_ if you sit back and do nothing. You feed the troll when you react. U mad, bro?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Seriously guys, un-rate my thread now. Stop making me look bad.



You're doing a good job of that all by yourself.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> So, how should someone act in that situation to be popular, hmm? Skip classes, join in the joyriding and get wasted 24/7 on drugs and booze?
> 
> You still didn't explain what "mad shitty" actually means.


It just means to get wasted and stuff, from my understanding. I still never found out what some of the shit they used to say actually meant.

And basically in that situation, yes, they should do all of those things. Or basically do the opposite of whatever I do.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2012)

Parents should not push their kids to do good in sports. They should not push them to be a socialite. Parents should encourage their kids to play to their best strengths and improve their worst weaknesses, and help them develop overall. Sometimes being into sports may help a kid channel their aggression to more acceptable avenues and help them build confidence by having fun and engaging in team work. Encouraging a kid to join an anime club may help the kid learn to open up and talk to people. Sometimes getting a kid to plays some sort of role-play game can foster their innate creativity and help along their interest in reading and literature in general. At the end of the day though it's about what the kids needs and where the interests are.

Few things are more damaging though than building up a kid to be shallow by encouraging/forcing them to follow "Trends" and become a shallow elitist trend-sucker.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2012)

I stopped playing SWTOR for this?

Social standings is something learned/earned in school due to either what you do or what you know. I.E being smart, pretty, or otherwise a slut. Being popular is not always a good thing when it comes to the High-school/middle-school age, especially if it means doing something terrible or ruining yourself in the process.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> And basically in that situation, yes, they should do all of those things.



Is that a literal answer to my question, or do you genuinely think that is the correct thing to do in that situation?


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Is that a literal answer to my question, or do you genuinely think that is the correct thing to do in that situation?


Well, they should do whatever they want to do. But if it's popularity they're after, they best be late-night partying and getting wasted. And taking pictures of themselves holding a red cup (even if it's empty). And posting said pictures on Facebook. Basically, what I should have done if I wanted to actually have a decent future.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Well, they should do whatever they want to do.



Sooo, the complete opposite of what you said in the OP. Okay.



eversleep said:


> ...late-night partying and getting wasted...taking pictures of themselves holding a red cup ... And posting said pictures on Facebook.



Yeah that sound abo-



eversleep said:


> Basically, what I should have done if I wanted to actually have a decent future.



Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Well, they should do whatever they want to do. But if it's popularity they're after, they best be late-night partying and getting wasted. And taking pictures of themselves holding a red cup (even if it's empty). And posting said pictures on Facebook. Basically, what I should have done if I wanted to actually have a decent future.



Oh come off it. These things don't make you popular. They make you stupid. If being King or Queen of the Stupids is something you want than obviously your priorities are in the wrong place brah. These people often don't have futures. The girls who ran around being little sluts in high school and trash talking people behind their backs? Yeah I  knew a few of those. Real Queens of Idiots they were. One of them is now a stripper and has an STD. Oh how well she is doing ;eye-roll;

What can be said about the other girl that was part of her group? Her teeth are rotting because she thought it was cool to pick up chewing tobacco as a habit and she flips burgers at the ghetto Burger King. That's where all her "Popularity" got her. Just about every one of the popular boys I remember ended up with a knocked off gal and paying child-support and many of them didn't get much further than being at a cash register because when they should have been taking advantage of the wonderful vocational studies that would have placed them in good jobs they were taking advantage of open legged sluts. ;/

One day Eversleep you are going to learn to stop blaming your parents, women, or society on your own short-comings, fix yourself up and realize that this popularity you speak of isn't worth it and won't really get you anywhere.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 9, 2012)

This thread is going south.

Honestly, the question shouldn't be "raising kids to be popular", its "raising kids to be decent human beings." I will never claim for any moment in my life that I was popular, but I was raised with values, politeness, and to respect the opinions of other people, even if they don't think like you. (Ironic that I came from a ridiculously conservative household and I was raised by ridiculously conservative parents to respect opinions. HAH.) I was teased for my nerdiness and how small I was, but I was also well known in the school for being: "That nerd who beat the jocks in fantasy football because he knew shit", and people liked me because I took it and wasn't bothered by it, while still was nice to people at the same time.

Popular could be anything. It could just be having friends in general which I think everyone should be exposed to. I'm not saying be a social butterfly, but at least let them meet people and have friends and crap. I'd care less about the popular cliques anyways, they're usually the ones getting themselves piss drunk once they get into college.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> But if I sit back and do nothing, it'll just get worse. :c
> So it's a lose-lose situation I guess.
> I didn't state my opinion, this thread was open to debate. It isn't "wrong".


Actually if you leave it alone then people ignore it. No one gives a shit about ratings, but when you cry about it they do. Didn't you ever watch discovery channel? You never want to be the gazelle with the limp. 



eversleep said:


> Well, they should do whatever they want to do. But if it's popularity they're after, they best be late-night partying and getting wasted. And taking pictures of themselves holding a red cup (even if it's empty). And posting said pictures on Facebook. *Basically, what I should have done if I wanted to actually have a decent future.*



I don't care if I get infracted for this, I don't care if I get kicked from mod. This needs to be said.

You're a fucking idiot and you need to get your fucking shit together you fucktard. 
That is the stupidest angstiest bullshit I have read in a long time. That is the kind of stupid bullshit that gets you fired, that keeps you out of college, that keeps you from getting any meaningful job ever. That is the worst option available to have a future. You can get a future with games, anime, sports, D&D. It doesn't take a hell of a lot, just a bit of spirit. 
MAN THE FUCK UP. 

It isn't your parents fault you're miserable. It the world's fault people don't like you. It's your own pathetic fault for being a pathetic sack of shit to the point that you would give up any values, any integrity, and dream to post illegal, illicit shit for the sake of the absolute worst most useless outcome possible. 
If you truly wish that you could turn back the clock and be more vapid, more shallow, and post more illicit crap then you deserve no pity, you deserve no respect, you deserve nothing.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Sooo, the complete opposite of what you said in the OP. Okay.
> 
> Are you fucking serious?


I didn't say anything of my opinions in the OP. I just raised a question for debate. It was not my opinion to raise kids based on trends.

And yes I am. Life's not a fairytale. All the cool popular kids in my school seem to be the successful ones. And the losers like me end up nowhere. That's how it's going so far. I'm not gonna get any better.





Trpdwarf said:


> women


When the fuck did I blame women on my problems!?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2012)

How to train your daughter to be a habitual cocksucker. :V




eversleep said:


> I didn't say anything of my opinions in the OP. I just raised a question for debate. It was not my opinion to raise kids based on trends.
> 
> And yes I am. Life's not a fairytale. All the cool popular kids in my school seem to be the successful ones. And the losers like me end up nowhere. That's how it's going so far. I'm not gonna get any better



Here's the thing: you don't bitch about other people being better than you, you make something of yourself. The way that I see it, you shouldn't force Ideals on how to be a popular kid in highschool because in the end it means nothing. Maybe the popular kids make something of themselves, like the football player got a full ride to college, and that girl that never gave you the time of day due to her studies got an internship.

Stop bitching and for once do something than to try and force an ideal on a kid because you weren't SPESHUL in high school, or everyone in school looked at you as if you were the worst thing since AIDS. SO. Fucking what.

Cry some more OP, because you seem to do a lot of it here.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 9, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Actually if you leave it alone then people ignore it. No one gives a shit about ratings, but when you cry about it they do. Didn't you ever watch discovery channel? You never want to be the gazelle with the limp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flawless victory!


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I didn't say anything of my opinions in the OP. I just raised a question for debate. It was not my opinion to raise kids based on trends.



orly.jpg



eversleep said:


> Why would you purposely raise a kid to be a shut-in who hates everyone when you could teach them to go out and be social? Why teach a kid to play DnD or watch anime when you could tell them to go out and go to parties and get mad shitty and stuff? *It just seems stupid the choices some parents make. And it hurts their kids in the long run.*



SPOILER: That's an opinion.

This whole thing reads like a long-winded rant at your parents for not magically making you popular, and therefore rich and successful.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

Fay V said:


> You're a fucking idiot and you need to get your fucking shit together you fucktard.
> That is the stupidest angstiest bullshit I have read in a long time. That is the kind of stupid bullshit that gets you fired, that keeps you out of college, that keeps you from getting any meaningful job ever. That is the worst option available to have a future. You can get a future with games, anime, sports, D&D. It doesn't take a hell of a lot, just a bit of spirit.
> MAN THE FUCK UP.
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling me what 10,000 others tell me everyday. Seriously, what you said has been said so many times. You kind of just wasted a few minutes typing it. =\ Hate to say it but oh well.

Also when did I post illegal stuff? You're really starting to confuse me, honestly. I'd go on about how I've had the spirit knocked out of me by all the mean people, but I don't feel like getting into that right now.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Flawless victory!


THIS SHIT FUCKING PISSES ME THE FUCK OFF.
Someone makes a post against me, and everyone's all like "OMG THIS PERSON TOTALLY PWNED EVERSLEEP THEY'RE SO COOL!!!!111 AND HE'S SO STUPID!!!!111".
It's not "cool" to be mean to me. It doesn't make this person cool and I'm sick of dealing with this bullshit and all the retarded users on here.
Seriously guys, what makes it so cool when someone is mean to me? It's not. Don't act like it is.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> THIS SHIT FUCKING PISSES ME THE FUCK OFF.
> Someone makes a post against me, and everyone's all like "OMG THIS PERSON TOTALLY PWNED EVERSLEEP THEY'RE SO COOL!!!!111 AND HE'S SO STUPID!!!!111".
> It's not "cool" to be mean to me. It doesn't make this person cool and I'm sick of dealing with this bullshit and all the retarded users on here.
> Seriously guys, what makes it so cool when someone is mean to me? It's not. Don't act like it is.



I dont think that. She made a airtight argument and I probably went overboard with the post. I am sorry.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> It's not "cool" to be mean to me.



Maybe they think it'll make them popular, and that's the important thing, right?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Thanks for telling me what 10,000 others tell me everyday. Seriously, what you said has been said so many times. You kind of just wasted a few minutes typing it. =\ Hate to say it but oh well.
> 
> Also when did I post illegal stuff? You're really starting to confuse me, honestly. I'd go on about how I've had the spirit knocked out of me by all the mean people, but I don't feel like getting into that right now.



Boo fucking hoo Eversleep. Get the fuck over yourself, people said mean things, get over it and get some real fucking problems. You seriously need some perspective because your bitching is honestly worse than even the most trite of #First world problems. 
Are you homeless? Starving? In jail? No? Your problem is people don't like you, and here's the kicker, they don't like you because you're a little bitch that won't shut the hell up about how people don't like you. 
Please, get off the internet, go outside, and get a damn job or something, ANYTHING. Literally anything, will be an improvement on your personality.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> THIS SHIT FUCKING PISSES ME THE FUCK OFF.
> Someone makes a post against me, and everyone's all like "OMG THIS PERSON TOTALLY PWNED EVERSLEEP THEY'RE SO COOL!!!!111 AND HE'S SO STUPID!!!!111".
> It's not "cool" to be mean to me. It doesn't make this person cool and I'm sick of dealing with this bullshit and all the retarded users on here.
> Seriously guys, what makes it so cool when someone is mean to me? It's not. Don't act like it is.



You know why it needs to be said, right? You come in here and make a thread like this and all it makes you look like is a whinny stupid bitch because no one likes you. Get the fuck over it.
You always do this. Always and you expect a pity party even if you type it out in caps that you do not want one. Do us a favor and go cry somewhere else. Everyone else and I are goddamn tired of it.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Boo fucking hoo Eversleep. Get the fuck over yourself, people said mean things, get over it and get some real fucking problems. You seriously need some perspective because your bitching is honestly worse than even the most trite of #First world problems.
> Are you homeless? Starving? In jail? No? Your problem is people don't like you, and here's the kicker, they don't like you because you're a little bitch that won't shut the hell up about how people don't like you.
> Please, get off the internet, go outside, and get a damn job or something, ANYTHING. Literally anything, will be an improvement on your personality.


Lol @ bringing in third-world problems. I hate how everyone always does that. And usually for people who are homeless or in jail, it's their fault for the situation they're in. Well, at least for people in jail.
See, these poor people probably don't have internet access anyway, so somebody needs to complain about something, right?

I wasn't always a "whiny little bitch". I was a regular somewhat hyper, happy person at one point. Nobody liked me. So I switched it up. Nobody liked me still. It's a weird cycle and why should I keep changing if nobody will ever be satisfied?

Also, you sound like my therapist. -.- She tells me to go out and get a job and shit like that which I really do not want to do and it's all pointless in this day and age anyway.

This is unrelated, but I have a friend I've known since I was 8. Pretty much everyone hates her too, but her reaction is the opposite of mine. Either she pretends everyone likes her, or she actually thinks they do. She's happy and stuff all the time and thinks she's popular when she's actually not. People still hate her. So being happy and pretending everything's all fine and dandy doesn't solve everything.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I wasn't always a "whiny little bitch".



Congrats, you still are.
Stop blaming others for your faults and get off of your lazy teenage ass and fix them, or just cry some more since you succeed at that.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2012)

Eversleep, you're really not a bad guy, but please, PLEASE stop making such terrible threads.  ;~;


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 9, 2012)

> She's happy and stuff all the time and thinks she's popular when she's  actually not. People still hate her. So being happy and pretending  everything's all fine and dandy doesn't solve everything.



There's a phrase called "Blissfully Ignorant." It means you don't give a crap about what other people think about you.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Eversleep, you're really not a bad guy, but please, PLEASE stop making such terrible threads.  ;~;


But if I don't, then who will?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Lol @ bringing in third-world problems. I hate how everyone always does that. And usually for people who are homeless or in jail, it's their fault for the situation they're in. Well, at least for people in jail.
> See, these poor people probably don't have internet access anyway, so somebody needs to complain about something, right?
> 
> I wasn't always a "whiny little bitch". I was a regular somewhat hyper, happy person at one point. Nobody liked me. So I switched it up. Nobody liked me still. It's a weird cycle and why should I keep changing if nobody will ever be satisfied?
> ...



Regardless if it is their fault or not, that is a real problem. Illness is a real problem. A sick pet is a real problem. A papercut is more of a problem than all the bullshit you bitch about and it is all your own damn fault Eversleep, every bit of it. 

Look at what you just wrote, a therapist gave you advice and you said, "I don't wanna" well then fuck you. Enjoy the misery. You don't get to have your pathetic cake and eat it to. 
I said first world problems for a reason, because you are worse than even a complaint about having the sniffles, that is how utterly meaningless your issues are and the entire reason is because you are such a fool that you will not do a thing to help yourself. 

You make threads bitching. It's always something about how people don't like you, girls, friends, whatever and it is their fault. NO
It is your own damn fault. Man up to your problems and fucking DO SOMETHING to fix them. 
It is not your parents fault
It is not FAF
It is not schools
It is not the world. 

It is always you. It will always be you. No matter who you are, no matter where you go, the problems are yours and you fucking deal with them. 
The blessing is only you can determine your own actions, so it goes hand in hand. 

Now if you need help that's fine. Go to a therapist. Go to a job placement agency. Go to the homeless shelter. Go to the doctor. It is not a bad thing to get help, but don't you dare blame it on others and don't think for a second that you will ever get anywhere with others doing this for you. 

Like I said MAN THE HELL UP AND DEAL WITH YOUR OWN BULLSHIT. I hope against hope that one day it will hit you. I dearly wish you'd get a fucking clue and finally understand that you actually have to make small changes for things to go better. That you listen to people and finally learn, because even for you, the fate you're headed toward is tragic and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2012)

Everyone has problems, but you become stronger when you address them and make an attempt to fix them, and you grow and evolve as a person when you face the demon. You cannot truly accomplish something by complaining what others do, that's something a person has to do on their own.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> But if I don't, then who will?



CannonFodder or mike


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> But if I don't, then who will?



Me, my threads kinda suck ass.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> When the fuck did I blame women on my problems!?



Trust me at some point you have even if you have not stated it blamed part of your problems on women. The way your thought process works it's inevitable. Plus circumstantial stuff I don't feel like digging up right now. You have a strong mentality where you blame the world for your situation. The world is not at fault for how you are or turned out. You have control to some level on how you act and how you think.

You choose to be a downer. You choose to blame others. You choose to not shoulder the responsibility of your situation and your personality. You can change that by choosing to accept that there are things that you need to fix and work on fixing them. You can choose to stop holding yourself up to comparison with other people. You can choose to try to pursue what you can that you enjoy and learn how to open up to people appropriately and improve yourself as an individual.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Regardless if it is their fault or not, that is a real problem. Illness is a real problem. A sick pet is a real problem. A papercut is more of a problem than all the bullshit you bitch about and it is all your own damn fault Eversleep, every bit of it.
> 
> Look at what you just wrote, a therapist gave you advice and you said, "I don't wanna" well then fuck you. Enjoy the misery. You don't get to have your pathetic cake and eat it to.
> I said first world problems for a reason, because you are worse than even a complaint about having the sniffles, that is how utterly meaningless your issues are and the entire reason is because you are such a fool that you will not do a thing to help yourself.
> ...


Ok... can you guys stop being mean to me now? Please? Mom's getting mad at me for stealing all her razor blades. ;_;


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Ok... can you guys stop being mean to me now? Please? Mom's getting mad at me for stealing all her razor blades. ;_;



Until the next thread, sure. I'm sure it'll be something equally wonderful.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Ok... can you guys stop being mean to me now? Please? Mom's getting mad at me for stealing all her razor blades. ;_;



Maybe if you actually took some of it to heart and said "my bad" or something else so utterly simple or just attempted to post something not about you. 

But no, you went with a cutting reference. Way to go bro.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Ok... can you guys stop being mean to me now? Please? Mom's getting mad at me for stealing all her razor blades. ;_;



Auto response: bite me. :V


----------



## Onnes (Jan 9, 2012)

Why do I always feel like the last person on the internet to find the incivility in these threads absolutely repugnant?


----------



## Aidy (Jan 9, 2012)

I tend to find popular people absolutely repulsive, especially their personalities. Their holier-than-thou attitude makes me want to just punch them as hard as I can, obviously it's not always the case but it tends to be in schools and Colleges, don't fuck with free will, everyone has it, everyone has the right to it. Parents shouldn't attempt to do anything to their children that isn't necessary, they only need to teach them the basics of life and how to treat others with respect.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> CannonFodder or *mike*



>:V

He isn't called mike anymore.

Ohh boy I can't wait till the next eversleep thread!


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Maybe if you actually took some of it to heart and said "my bad" or something else so utterly simple or just attempted to post something not about you.
> 
> But no, you went with a cutting reference. Way to go bro.





Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Auto response: bite me. :V


Ok I'm sorry, it was my mistake to make stupid posts.

Now please stop being mean to me.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> THIS SHIT FUCKING PISSES ME THE FUCK OFF.
> Someone makes a post against me, and everyone's all like "OMG THIS PERSON TOTALLY PWNED EVERSLEEP THEY'RE SO COOL!!!!111 AND HE'S SO STUPID!!!!111".
> It's not "cool" to be mean to me. It doesn't make this person cool and I'm sick of dealing with this bullshit and all the retarded users on here.
> Seriously guys, what makes it so cool when someone is mean to me? It's not. Don't act like it is.




I feel horrible for laughing, but that is really funny. Sorry.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Ok I'm sorry, it was my mistake to make stupid posts.
> 
> Now please stop being mean to me.



See auto response. 
We'll stop being "So meen" if you stop blaming others and take action for your horrible disposition. >:V


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2012)

This thread reminds me of this utter confusion I've been in the middle of for the past half a year.  I was sent with my stepdad's family to Florida for vacation, and we met up with my aunt's friends and their kids, who are from South Carolina.  They're the popular type, go to their school's football games, have lots of "friends", all that.  Obviously, I'm a furry, so I'm not what you'd call "popular".  I have friends, but we kind of all stick together.  

So I got back home, and I had Facebook requests from these kids asking me to friend 'em.  So I'm like sure, whatever.  A few months ago, one of them posts on my wall telling me how funny and awesome I am (duh, I'm the most awesome motherfucker around) and they all miss me.  Can't tell whether bullshit, or they genuinely miss hanging out with me.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 9, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> See auto response.
> We'll stop being "So meen" if you stop blaming others and take action for your horrible disposition. >:V



Give him some credit. 

Eversleep that's a good start. Just try to consciously make threads that doesn't really have to do with problems and such. Something other people can enjoy as well and you'll see improvement. It will be slow but it'll happen


----------



## eversleep (Jan 9, 2012)

Lunar said:


> This thread reminds me of this utter confusion I've been in the middle of for the past half a year.  I was sent with my stepdad's family to Florida for vacation, and we met up with my aunt's friends and their kids, who are from South Carolina.  They're the popular type, go to their school's football games, have lots of "friends", all that.  Obviously, I'm a furry, so I'm not what you'd call "popular".  I have friends, but we kind of all stick together.
> 
> So I got back home, and I had Facebook requests from these kids asking me to friend 'em.  So I'm like sure, whatever.  A few months ago, one of them posts on my wall telling me how funny and awesome I am (duh, I'm the most awesome motherfucker around) and they all miss me.  Can't tell whether bullshit, or they genuinely miss hanging out with me.


Same shit happens to me sometimes... people from other states actually seem to like me after meeting me, but that's probably just because they don't know the reasons not to like me after only a day or so of hanging out with me.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Same shit happens to me sometimes... people from other states actually seem to like me after meeting me...



So near



eversleep said:


> ...but that's probably just because they don't know the reasons not to like me after only a day or so of hanging out with me.



And yet so, _so_ far.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> So near
> 
> 
> 
> And yet so, _so_ far.



Ouch, take him to the burn unit :v


----------



## Takun (Jan 9, 2012)

Is this really all about high school popularity?  I was one of the most popular guys in my whole high school, went to parties, mvp on football team, and all that shit.  I talk to no one I went to high school with.  What do I do in college?  Everything I want to.  Seriously after high school you can choose to be with whoever the fuck you want to be with.  I have solid relationships with my friends, leading to job references and letting me get my foot in the door anywhere I want.  I made relationships with all my professors.  For fun I do things I LIKE to do.  Seriously it's all attitude.  It has to do with social skills.  Be the kind of friend YOU would want.  If you can't make friends reexamine yourself, don't blame your upbringing.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 9, 2012)

Eversleep, you're obviously not a people person. That's fine. We're not all socialites. But why are you so focused on it?

If you're not good with people, then focus on something you are good at. Have SOMETHING that people can respect you for, even if they don't like you. The world isn't a terrible place, you're just putting too much attention into something you suck at that it's no wonder everything looks like shit for you. We can't fix this. You whining isn't going to fix this. Move onto something better and it will probably sort itself out.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 9, 2012)

Lunar said:


> So I got back home, and I had Facebook requests from these kids asking me to friend 'em.  So I'm like sure, whatever.  A few months ago, one of them posts on my wall telling me how funny and awesome I am (duh, I'm the most awesome motherfucker around) and they all miss me.  Can't tell whether bullshit, or they genuinely miss hanging out with me.


Almost certainly genuine. Most people don't go out of their way to do weird manipulative stuff unless they have something objective to gain from it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2012)

Well we all know what happens if someone or something becomes popular...they instantly gain a hatedom wishing fiery death on them for merely *existing*.


----------



## Conker (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Lol @ bringing in third-world problems. I hate how everyone always does that. And usually for people who are homeless or in jail, it's their fault for the situation they're in. Well, at least for people in jail.


It's your own fault that you're in your current position.


----------



## quark (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Also, you sound like my therapist. -.- She tells me to go out and get a job and shit like that which I really do not want to do and it's all pointless in this day and age anyway.



So basically, you've tried nothing and you're all out of ideas.
Look, I understand where you're coming from.  I used to live in my parents basement, and not work, and at one point had no friends.  I used to whine and complain to people online about how no one liked me and how miserable my life was.
First things first - go and get a job. I know, you don't want to, and you are claiming that there's no point in this day and age, but here's a tip for you.  People out in the real world have to work. I've had to do it (I'm in school now, getting training to get a better job), all my friends do it, pretty much everyone I know, at some point or another, has had to work to earn their keep. Otherwise we don't get luxuries like a roof over our head, food, clothing, or just fun things to help pass the time.
Having a job, while a pain, is actually an awesome thing.  The simple act of getting out of the house, becoming a valued employee, and earning my own money helped my depression, and gave me some self esteem.  Getting a job was the first step to getting my life started - I started dating someone, moved out on my own, and have made new friends.
Learn some skills, and get some hobbies.  It'll be hard at first, but with diligence you'll get better.  Having hobbies and getting good at something like cooking, art, mechanics, etc; will make you more interesting - it'll give you something to talk about other than how shitty your life is.  Not to mention that being good at something gives you something to occupy yourself, and can be a self-esteem booster.
Get out of the house.  Seriously. Even something as simple as taking a walk can help lift your spirits.  Trust me, sitting on the computer in your parents house all day is depressing and draining. It makes you hate yourself.
STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT HOW EVERYONE HATES YOU.  This is a HUGE turn off for people. Prior to this post, I didn't know anything about you (other than that you made some gay bashing comment about people with AIDS on another post - this kind of thing doesn't help your case) but after having read your many, many complaints, I can see why you're having problems getting people to like you.  Stop unloading your 'problems' on people. Stop telling them how everyone hates you.  When you meet someone, greet them in a friendly manner, and maybe ask them about themselves.  Avoid being negative. No one wants to be friends with someone who constantly spews negativity at them.

Here's the TL;DR version
1. Stop complaining
2. Make an effort to fix your problems, even if it involves doing something you don't want to. We all have to do things we don't want to. It's called life.
3. Get out of the house
4. Get hobbies, and develop some skills. 
5. Get a job. Huge self-esteem booster.
6. STOP COMPLAINING.

Oh, and before you accuse me of being mean - I'm not. I'm being brutally honest. I've had to do all these things to improve myself.  There's no reason why you can't make an effort to improve your life.  Waiting for someone to come along and fix you isn't going to work.  To quote my favourite anime (sorry!) "The only person who can look after you and take care of you is YOU."


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> So near
> 
> 
> 
> And yet so, _so_ far.


Jesus, you're an ass.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 9, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Lol @ bringing in third-world problems. I hate how everyone always does that. And usually for people who are homeless or in jail, it's their fault for the situation they're in. Well, at least for people in jail.



No. Stop. Just no. 

You're bringing in problems that are you own damned fault, you're really fucking lucky that you've got a family, a house, a computer, education, money, all that stuff. There's people in countries like America and Britain who have fuck all and they try their best to make themselves happy and always look on the bright side of things. They don't go around saying 'OH THIS PERSON DID THIS TO ME AND THAT PERSON DID THAT TO ME', they just shut up and get on with their lives. 

You're very frustrating. It's very valid to bring in third world problems, if you were living in a country like that you'd be happy with what you've got, you'd consider yourself lucky. Because you've had a very pampered life you say stupid shit like that and you don't learn to take responsibility for your own stupid actions.


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2012)

This brought a year to my eye. Oh, the horrible wretched lives we have.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 10, 2012)

But you guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuys,

He's heard everything you have to say.  You're all just wasting your time by telling how to easily help change his life, and though he hasn't tried any of them for fear of being successful at anything, he knows he's going to fail.

Thus the self-fulfilling prophecy marches on for another day.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 10, 2012)

think this thread should be locked? I do. Everything has been said that needed to be said and it's further confirmed that eversleep will never change.


----------



## Namba (Jan 10, 2012)

Term, you're a fucking genius. I'm outta here.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 10, 2012)

Aleu said:


> think this thread should be locked? I do. Everything has been said that needed to be said and it's further confirmed that eversleep will never change.



I'm having too much entertainment tonight.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 10, 2012)

Takun said:


> Is this really all about high school popularity?  I was one of the most popular guys in my whole high school, went to parties, mvp on football team, and all that shit.  I talk to no one I went to high school with.  What do I do in college?  Everything I want to.  Seriously after high school you can choose to be with whoever the fuck you want to be with.  I have solid relationships with my friends, leading to job references and letting me get my foot in the door anywhere I want.  I made relationships with all my professors.  For fun I do things I LIKE to do.  Seriously it's all attitude.  It has to do with social skills.  Be the kind of friend YOU would want.  If you can't make friends reexamine yourself, don't blame your upbringing.



>implying you dont have a choice on who you want to be in high school.


----------



## Takun (Jan 10, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> >implying you dont have a choice on who you want to be in high school.



Nice implication.  Oh wait, the other thing.

I'm not saying you don't get a choice on who you want to be in high school.  I'm telling you whoever you were in high school has VERY little impact afterward if you so choose it. It's a fucking tabula rasa.  Choose your peer group.  Make your own network.  Knock yourself out.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 10, 2012)

Takun said:


> Nice implication.  Oh wait, the other thing.
> 
> I'm not saying you don't get a choice on who you want to be in high school.  I'm telling you whoever you were in high school has VERY little impact afterward if you so choose it. It's a fucking tabula rasa.  Choose your peer group.  Make your own network.  Knock yourself out.



This this this and another THIS! 

I have several dozen friends across three circles. Of all the "friends" I used to have in High School, I am still in touch with maybe... two or three, and not very often at all. 

In fact, for the most part my HS life is a distant memory that I could happily forget and not give two fucks about. 


It wasn't important to me then, it's even less important to me now. The people I call friends these days are of genuine shared interest rather than forced interaction throughout growing up. 

So really, all this High School bullshit popularity crap means sweet fuck all in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

Popularity, fitting in, it's overrated. And usually, it doesn't matter who or what you are, you'll fit in with some group, just not the ''majority group'' aka. ''those normal people'' (which are pretty much not a group anyway)

Point is.....there is no one group to fit in to, and popularity comes with its bad sides too. With popularity comes hate and unpopularity, you can't be popular with _everyone_. 

So, no I don't think parents should raise their kids to be popular. I think parents should just focus on keeping them safe and more-or-less content, providing for them and making sure they're safe and healthy. 

Popularity is something that will just come to them, I guess. 
=


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 10, 2012)

No, parents should raise their kids to be themselves, not something they want them to be. Parents who raise their kids to be what THEY want their kids to be are selfish.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry guys, but I'm with eversleep on this one. What is wrong with you all? 

This thread _deserves _five stars.

You should all be ashamed of yourselves. :v


----------



## Cain (Jan 10, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm with eversleep on this one. What is wrong with you all?
> 
> This thread _deserves _five stars.
> 
> You should all be ashamed of yourselves. :v


Actually FaF's star rating system is based negatively. 0 or little stars implicates a good thread, 4-5 stars implicate a bad thread.
:V


----------



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> But you guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuys,
> 
> He's heard everything you have to say.  You're all just wasting your time by telling how to easily help change his life, and though he hasn't tried any of them for fear of being successful at anything, he knows he's going to fail.
> 
> Thus the self-fulfilling prophecy marches on for another day.





Aleu said:


> think this thread should be locked? I do. Everything has been said that needed to be said and it's further confirmed that eversleep will never change.


How the fuck do you know I'll never change? Maybe you just wish I won't so you can have another person to make fun of for being a "loser". I think I will eventually, it's just gonna take time. Also at "easily help change [his] life", the things I'm told to do are not easy. Helpful, yes. But getting a job nowadays is not easy. Fighting anxiety is not easy. That doesn't mean I won't ever try, but don't claim something's "easy" when it's not. Everything's easier than it looks.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 10, 2012)

Because you make threads disguised as a proper debate but you're actually just whining about how 'crappy' your life is.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2012)

eversleep said:


> How the fuck do you know I'll never change?



Because every time you act like this and get given genuinely good advice, you don't.

Every
single
time


----------



## Fay V (Jan 10, 2012)

People are being harsh because you didn't indicate you would even try. You said your therapist recommend you get a job and you didn't want to. If you don't want to, nor attempt to make any changes nothing happens. 
In the past you have made all kinds of excuses and laid out blame without showing change. 

It hurts, it sucks, and life isn't fair, but words mean nothing. 
you can insist that you're a good likeable person, that you can change for the better, that you can be a really awesome person, but in the end the reply is always "the lady doth protest too much, methinks"

Actions speak louder than words. If someone is being mean and unfair then don't argue with them, prove them wrong with your actions.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 10, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Seriously guys, un-rate my thread now. Stop making me look bad.
> 
> Also about using "mad shitty". I went to a school with a huge population of wannabe "gangstas", and that's an example of the slang they'd use. Sometimes I forget I'm not in high school anymore. My apologies.



If all you can seriously worry about are your thread ratings then you seriously need to get out and get a life.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 10, 2012)

Idk if anyone intentionally grew misfits and nerds :S


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 10, 2012)

My parents taught me respect, right from wrong, to socialize with other kids, everything you really need to know in adult hood. You don't "need" to be popular in life.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> If all you can seriously worry about are your thread ratings then you seriously need to get out and get a life.


It's not "all _ can worry about", it's just one of the things I worry about. Lol.





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:



			Idk if anyone intentionally grew misfits and nerds :S
		
Click to expand...

You'd be surprised. There was a guy who tried to teach his kid Klingon as the kid's first language... luckily he failed._


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

This off-topic discussion is kind of saddening... 

Time to get back on topic!



Randy-Darkshade said:


> My parents taught me respect, right from wrong, to socialize with other kids, everything you really need to know in adult hood. You don't "need" to be popular in life.


Well like I said, popularity is over-rated really, and you can never really be popular with everybody. The more popular you become, the more unpopular you become as well (if that makes sense?). It depends on what crowd you become popular with, but basically, you'll always be unpopular with someone, that's how life is. 

But yes, it's not necessary to popular. It makes life more pleasant, and somewhat easier, but you can survive without it. Really, once you leave school, it doesn't mean shit.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 10, 2012)

Parents shouldn't meddle too much with their kids life.
I've seen some parents trying to teach their one year-old toddlers to play soccer, mini soccer shirts, mini soccer shoes. Just no. He's not going to be the next Ronaldo so please stop daydreaming, and when the time comes, let him choose a hobby or sport that actually interests him. There's nothing more rage-inducing then seeing a mum or dad deliberately forcing their own hobbies or sport interests on their children.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 10, 2012)

How would you like it if you wanted to read books and watch movies but your parents we're sending you down the street to a party with a bottle of vodka? Your job as a parent is to be a provider of emotional, financial, and physical support for your child. Whether your child is "popular" or not should not even be considered as a parent. My parents tried forcing me to play hockey as a child, and as a result I resent sports now. Your child will be it's own person regardless of how you parent them.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 10, 2012)

Smugmeister said:


> Parents shouldn't meddle too much with their kids life.
> I've seen some parents trying to teach their one year-old toddlers to play soccer, mini soccer shirts, mini soccer shoes. Just no. He's not going to be the next Ronaldo so please stop daydreaming, and when the time comes, let him choose a hobby or sport that actually interests him. There's nothing more rage-inducing then seeing a mum or dad deliberately forcing their own hobbies or sport interests on their children.



Tell that to the Texans with their little toddler contest shit. I am sure they would listen. :V


----------



## Astro_Ferret (Jan 10, 2012)

The real question is why the fuck would I raise kids to go out and get shit faced, when they could be sitting quietly inside playing a game where I know where they are and that they're safe and not out getting gang banged or being sold drugs or some shit?


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought about it, and it really doesn't matter how we raise our kids if we are just going to harvest their organs later.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 10, 2012)

I've seen a lot of posts here praising a sort of wishy-washy "let the child do what they want and don't pressure them" approach to parenting.

Which I absolutely hate.

I've seen seen a lot of kids that have been raised this way, most of them being other kids in school with me, and I can honestly say that these children turn out a bit half-baked. It manifests differently, ranging from a completely abuse of completely malleable parents to huge personality faults stemming from lopsided stimulation (you know, since children will only choose to do things they like and fuck all the rest).

Give your children choice, but also force them out of their comfort zones, people. Find a balance.

And also, what parent doesn't want to see their kid take an interest in some of the same things they like? I don't see why some of you people take so much offense to that. -_-


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 10, 2012)

Xenke said:


> I've seen a lot of posts here praising a sort of wishy-washy "let the child do what they want and don't pressure them" approach to parenting.
> 
> Which I absolutely hate.
> 
> ...



Yes some of that is true but you have to let the Child decide what he/her likes. Its kinda proven if your force something on the child they will most likely hate it and feel guilty if they dont do it for their parent.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 10, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I'm makin' a thread, time to yell at me again.



if you know whats going to happen why are you still making threads?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Yes some of that is true but you have to let the Child decide what he/her likes. Its kinda proven if your force something on the child they will most likely hate it and feel guilty if they dont do it for their parent.


Example: The Pageants and/or modeling. Not all kids will resent it later, but some parents will drill into their impressionable youth to be "like this or else I will disown you" attitude.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 10, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Example: The Pageants and/or modeling. Not all kids will resent it later, but some parents will drill into their impressionable youth to be "like this or else I will disown you" attitude.



I know I messed up on writing that. Its that kinda attitude that can fuck up your kids.


----------



## Corto (Jan 10, 2012)

One thing all the people pushing the "let the kids do what they want, parents are only providers" agenda seem to forget is the fact that all kids are dumb.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Especially nowadays. Honestly kids at this moment are more selfish and dumb than I remember them to be when I was of that age group. Now we have kids who don't thank their relatives or friends for gifts at christmas time, walk around with a Cell Phone in their ear (at the age of 10) and have the worst level of selective hearing while dumping abundant amounts of Monster or some other nonsense (don't get me wrong, I love me some Rehab, but kids of that age drinking more caffeine than they need? Ugh.) I work in a gas station part time, and you'd never believe the nonsense I see on a daily basis.

Man, I'm starting to sound like an old fogey. I just know I and the people of my generation totally didn't act like that.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 10, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> I just know I and the people of my generation totally didn't act like that.



The thing is they probably did.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2012)

This is a separate topic, but does anyone else hate it when parents have kids (on purpose) even though they KNOW they won't be able to adequately take care of them, nor have the time for them, have nothing valuable to teach them, don't know how to raise them... they just decide to pop out babies because "everyone else does it". Or "it seems cool to have a mini-me". Ugh.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 10, 2012)

I wouldn't know. My childhood consisted of riding my bike around, going to the park, hanging out at said park, hanging with friends, and then secluding myself to play SNES at night time when it was too cold out (Then using the computer when the internet became a big deal)

Even so, its still unnerving to see ungrateful kids nowadays.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 10, 2012)

eversleep said:


> This is a separate topic, but does anyone else hate it when parents have kids (on purpose) even though they KNOW they won't be able to adequately take care of them, nor have the time for them, have nothing valuable to teach them, don't know how to raise them... they just decide to pop out babies because "everyone else does it". Or "it seems cool to have a mini-me". Ugh.



Is this you whining about your life again?


----------



## veeno (Jan 10, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm with eversleep on this one. What is wrong with you all?
> 
> This thread _deserves _five stars.
> 
> You should all be ashamed of yourselves. :v


ASHAMED!!!!!


----------



## Aidy (Jan 10, 2012)

veeno said:


> ASHAMED!!!!!



*:v

*notice the :v


----------



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> Is this you whining about your life again?


No it's a serious question and I'm just wondering... just answer the God damn question.


----------



## veeno (Jan 10, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> *:v
> 
> *notice the :v


What does that meen?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

veeno said:


> What does that meen?


Usually it indicates some level of sarcasm on FAF.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 10, 2012)

eversleep said:


> No it's a serious question and I'm just wondering... just answer the God damn question.


Well for one eversleep I dont seem to remember having a baby as a teen fad. Unless you count Teen Mom in Mtv. :V


veeno said:


> What does that meen?



It means he is being sarcastic.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well for one eversleep I dont seem to remember having a baby as a teen fad. Unless you count Teen Mom in Mtv. :V


Not for teens. For adults. Like if you're in your 20's-30's, you HAVE to start a family before it's too late, because that's what everyone else does.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Not for teens. For adults. Like if you're in your 20's-30's, you HAVE to start a family before it's too late, because that's what everyone else does.



Not really.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Not really.


It's gotten less strict nowadays, but it's still extremely relevant. If you're a straight married couple, you're pretty much freaks for not procreating. I even know some faggots who wants to start a family. :s


----------



## Aidy (Jan 10, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I even know some faggots who wants to start a family. :s



Hey I don't mind being called a faggot by my friends in a joking way but don't use it to generalise gays. I was considering marrying a guy and all that, there's no laws against it now, I can do whatever the fuck I want.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 10, 2012)

ban him ban him ban him ban hi---

*looks up* what? i can dream.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I even know some faggots who wants to start a family. :s



Jesus, look at you WHINING AND WHINING about how nobody fucking likes you one bit, and you go ahead and talk like this in front of everybody. Not only are you just so hopelessly retarded, but you are also a complete asshole to other people. And you reckon you're likeable but everybody else is just a bunch of meen trollz?

One of these days IRL, you're going to say something which you will find you really, really wish you hadn't, I guarantee it. Stop that shit.


----------



## shteev (Jan 10, 2012)

Ooh, another eversleep thread. *Closes tab* :v

But in all seriousness, I think children should be given what they need to know and be raised to be productive and responsible people. As for their personalities, I would just let them blossom in to whoever they are.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 10, 2012)

Your threads make me wish I could reach up my snatch and rip out my uterus so that I can hurl it at you hard enough to reverse what ever brain damage you have. 

That being said, parents should raise their kids to be productive members of society. And god forbid they raise a child that will one day incur his complexes on a forum and rival your threads.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I even know some faggots who wants to start a family. :s




Stop it and stop posting.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Not for teens. For adults. Like if you're in your 20's-30's, you HAVE to start a family before it's too late, because that's what everyone else does.


Well, I dunno.
My sister and her boyfriend are reaching their mid-20's now, neither have kids. They get the occasional ''Do you plan on having kids'' question, some people make passing friendly jokes.
 It may be popular opinion, but it's not an opinion that everyone you meet will force upon you. At least, not here. 



eversleep said:


> It's gotten less strict nowadays, but it's still extremely relevant. If you're a straight married couple, you're pretty much freaks for not procreating. I even know some faggots who wants to start a family. :s


Oh my...
I think I may be one of the few that doesn't want to see you get banned. Be careful with these posts, dude.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 10, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Oh my...
> I think I may be one of the few that doesn't want to see you get banned. Be careful with these posts, dude.



I'm surprised it hasn't already happened if I'll be quite honest.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to agree with one of the points eversleep brings up: people don't like him.

The amount of proof he brings to this claim is astounding.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Well, I dunno.
> My sister and her boyfriend are reaching their mid-20's now, neither have kids. They get the occasional ''Do you plan on having kids'' question, some people make passing friendly jokes.
> It may be popular opinion, but it's not an opinion that everyone you meet will force upon you. At least, not here.



What I've noticed in my area is that a lot of young families in the Military have children, or having children. I don't think that it's forced, but some choose to have kids...or it happens. :V\

But then again, I think enrolled Military staff gets extra money per kid.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 10, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Oh my...
> I think I may be one of the few that doesn't want to see you get banned. Be careful with these posts, dude.



Dude he is a worse troll than Brazen. At least Brazen writes something funny.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 10, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Dude he is a worse troll than Brazen. At least Brazen writes something funny.




brazen= troll
eversleep= not troll- hes just that fucking [redacted]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> eversleep= not troll- hes just that fucking [redacted]



If eversleep is just trolling, I will beat him with a live goose so large that you'd think its mother had been rogered by a bus.


----------



## BRN (Jan 10, 2012)

Eversleep I like you and I think you have so much potential please stop making these social mistakes :<


----------



## Fay V (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm going to close this for now in light of some posts. 
We let a lot slide here, but negatively generalizing gays as "faggots" is not okay and is hate speech.


----------

